# Golden Retriever Club of America 2021 National Specialty Field Trial



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Amateur and Qual results. Open and Derby started yesterday. Don't know the status of either, I am not there.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

We have some forum members that ran their dogs in the field trials and did well! Congratulations to all!


----------

